# Wall Mount



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

anyone know where I can find a wall mount for a full tower? This is the case I would like to mount on my wall next to my desk. SILVERSTONE RAVEN RV02-BW Matte black 0.8mm Steel ...   I was thinking about doing  a shelf off the wall but was wondering if anyone else has done something like this?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 5, 2011)

Whatever you buy, make sure its rated to hold 50-60 pounds!

Google's first hit took me here, pretty sure the top product would work, but make damn sure you are bolted through to studs! http://www.werackyourworld.com/products/AV/

Something like this would work, http://www.us.manitowocbeverage.com..._wallmount.html&xsl=product.xsl&category=0310 (its only rated for 45 pounds though).


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Whatever you buy, make sure its rated to hold 50-60 pounds!
> 
> Google's first hit took me here, pretty sure the top product would work, but make damn sure you are bolted through to studs! http://www.werackyourworld.com/products/AV/
> 
> Something like this would work, http://www.us.manitowocbeverage.com..._wallmount.html&xsl=product.xsl&category=0310 (its only rated for 45 pounds though).



Yeah, that's my main issue is the weight! I just want my tower off the ground. I have a pitbull puppy running around causing havoc!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 6, 2011)

I say run to the local home store and grab a pair of shelf/L Brackets, and some pre-coated particle board shelving. As long as you are hitting studs and the brackets are rated for the weight it shouldn't really be an issue, unless you cant find studs (as in live in a brick or concrete house) or you cant work a ratchet or cordless drill


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 6, 2011)

i would just buy a cheap metal rack and stick your rig on that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm with Sneeky, it'll probably be best to go and hardware store and grab some stuff that can hold it, or make your own wooden brackets, with a "holder" that will keep the case on the "legs" forever in a day.. Hmm, let me see if I can find something I'm thinking of..


Edit: Ruff, ruff sketch


----------



## RevengE (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I have plenty of studs in my room. I have my TV and other things mounted. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2011)

Have a look around for a HIFI rack. With enough looking around you should find one that will support a few PCs and some other gear.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 6, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Have a look around for a HIFI rack. With enough looking around you should find one that will support a few PCs and some other gear.



I'll have to take a look.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2011)

Like the one in the left corner of these pics
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2293993#post2293993


----------



## RevengE (Oct 6, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Like the one in the left corner of these pics
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2293993#post2293993



That would actually work perfect. I would hope it is long enough to turn my tower sideways.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 6, 2011)

Screw wall mounts, mount it in the wall!!!


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 9, 2011)

What kind/size of desk are you using out of curiosity?

When I was doing construction in my home office I grabbed a cheap little corner bookshelf/corner piece thing. I am 99% sure I got it from target. There are all kinds of little desks/tables you can use to elevate your tower, although a wall mount will look cool.


----------



## KH0UJ (Oct 12, 2011)

On my case I only use lag bolts and lag shields to mount my rig 











Actually it`s my shop PC, I dont want it sucking dust debris while im working


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't mind the mess but I just went the simple route and used a bracket system and a board I had laying around.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2011)

RevengE said:


> That would actually work perfect. I would hope it is long enough to turn my tower sideways.



Just had another look around for the one i have and cannot find it any were lol..  Were i got it from used to be called CSN Store but since i got it changed to wayfair.com which there selection truly sucks shame too as i wanted another 2 of them as you can build on the side of or higher.

Was $160 new but any thing i see now is like $300+,  let us know if ya found your solution..


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2011)

KH0UJ said:


> On my case I only use lag bolts and lag shields to mount my rig
> 
> http://myword.info/images/l_screw_1a.jpg
> 
> ...



Ah that brings me back... I remember ages ago, before I found TPU, I was having issues with a firewall magically lagging me during online play... someone told me I forgot to tighten my lag screw.


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 19, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Don't mind the mess but I just went the simple route and used a bracket system and a board I had laying around.
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/SANY0044-2.jpg



What's the wine?


----------

